# Remington to recall Mod. 700 over trigger mechanism



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

The Remington Arms Co. has reached a nationwide settlement of claims that most of its Model 700 bolt-action hunting rifles have a defective trigger mechanism â a settlement likely to include the recall of millions of the popular firearm.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/3177887/posts

.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad to see this making progress and the fix being applied. Great rifle just bad trigger design. Goes bang without toughing the trigger!!! :smack


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*The sky is falling the sky is falling.* 
I own 6, two of which are muzzle loaders and one model 7 that has the same trigger. I've did the trigger adjustment my self on every one of them and did the slam test and none ever went off with out a finger on the trigger squeezing it.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not touching the trigger on mine.. It's not a stock trigger.. So I really have no worries about it.. It does go off if you breath on it though, but not if you drop it, or it will not go off if you turn off the safety like some do..


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

My remi 700 7mm mag I bouht two years ago has the xtrigger and they sent me a thing in the mail 3 weeks ago to send it back to be replaced. But im hesitant to do so. That trigger is as smooth as any I have ever felt on my other remi's. Its set at 2.8lbs and feels great. So I almost hate to do it. lol


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I've had my Model 700(270) since the Early 80's. i've killed 100's of animals with this gun with no problems. sounds like a trick to me for Big Brother to know who has them and where they are.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Seems that the recall is for Model 700 and Model Seven rifles with X-Mark Pro (XMP) triggers manufactured from May 1 2006 and April 9 2014.

If the face of the trigger is ribbed, your rifle does not have an XMP trigger and is NOT subject to recall. If the face of the trigger is smooth your rifle has the MXP trigger and subject to recall.

You can call 1-800-243-9700 (Prompt #3 then prompt #1) Mon through Fri 9AM to 5PM EDT. You will be asked for your name, address, phone number and rifle(s) serial number.

Or visit their web site xmprecall.remington.com 

This info has been in many of the hunting/fishing mag for the past couple of months.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

rambotex said:


> sounds like a trick to me for Big Brother to know who has them and where they are.





Micheal said:


> You will be asked for your name, address, phone number and rifle(s) serial number.


HHhhmmmm.....


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Micheal said:


> Seems that the recall is for Model 700 and Model Seven rifles with X-Mark Pro (XMP) triggers manufactured from May 1 2006 and April 9 2014.
> 
> If the face of the trigger is ribbed, your rifle does not have an XMP trigger and is NOT subject to recall. If the face of the trigger is smooth your rifle has the MXP trigger and subject to recall.
> 
> ...


I just went through this âprocessâ with one of my 700s. I have an XCR âCompactâ tactical which has the 40X trigger in it, when I did the on-line serial number check it came back as being subject to the recall. I then emailed Remington and a day later was informed of the âsmooth Vs ribbedâ trigger check and my XCR has the 40X âribbedâ trigger.

I just ordered a REM MOD 7 in .260 to setup as a youth rifle for my 10 year old, and sure enough itâs siting at REM for the trigger MOD. I searched for about 3 months for an M7 in .260, finally realized that the recall was having an effect. Found an on-line dealer that would take a deposit on one they had sitting at Remington for the trigger mod. Hoping Iâll get it in time for the youth season. Everything else; brass, dies, scope, mounts, bullets are sitting in the gun room. Now if I can just get the rifleâ¦..

One interesting thing Iâve read is that this ânewâ recall, may really be a ânewâ recall on the standard 700 triggers, not just the XMP triggers. If thatâs true, then theyâre talking about millions of riflesâ¦â¦â¦.

Chuck


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

One interesting thing Iâve read is that this ânewâ recall, may really be a ânewâ recall on the standard 700 triggers, not just the XMP triggers. If thatâs true, then theyâre talking about millions of riflesâ¦â¦â¦.

Chuck 


They're not getting mine. I don't trust any of them


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also am happy with my model 700's & model 7 triggers and they can't have mine to mess with either. Who ever gets them after I die can deal with getting them changes if they are not happy like I am as they are.

 Al


----------

